# Hello everyone!



## EnmaLionheart (May 4, 2016)

So I've lurked  here for a very long time before I officially joined. Names Briana, but call me anything nick name wise that it's not "BriBri". Major pet peeve of a nickname. Hope to become active on here more.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 4, 2016)

EnmaLionheart said:


> So I've lurked  here for a very long time before I officially joined. Names Briana, but call me anything nick name wise that it's not "BriBri". Major pet peeve of a nickname. Hope to become active on here more.



Hi Briana. Welcome to Spectka


----------



## EnmaLionheart (May 4, 2016)

^ Thank you. ^_^


----------



## shellygrrl (May 4, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

